# Adding Calcium?



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I need to add some form of calcium to my 12 gallon for my snails benefit and I was wondering whether this will effect my girls?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Calcium will harden the water which isn't really good for bettas. The best way to get your snails a source of calcium without affecting your tank is to buy sinking algae sticks with calcium. Also feeding foods like spinach are a good way to get calcium to your snails without hardening your water.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have algae sinking wafers but the other fish always eat them before the snail or corys get a chance, im assuming these are the same. I'm glad I asked on here because the other forum (Tropical fish keeping) told me it wouldnt bother the fish. 

Thank you =)


----------

